# [Gelöst]/etc/make.conf und/oder /etc/portage/make.conf

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ich bin total verunsichert durch die beiden Konfigurationsdateien

1) /etc/make.conf

2) /etc/partage/make.conf

"Both /etc/make.conf and /etc/portage/make.conf are checked (if present), and settings from /etc/portage/make.conf will override settings from /etc/make.conf. "

Wozu diese beiden Dateien und was bedeutet das Überschreiben der ersten durch die zweite? Werden da z.B. die USE-Eintragungen komplett überschrieben oder wird eine Summe gebildet?

Wo schreibe ich nun meine USE-Flags rein?

Sollte ich alles in /etc/make.conf haben und in /etc/portage/make.conf ein USE=""? Geht dann bei USE="" laut Priorität alles verloren?

Gentoo ist wohl wirklich ein System, das nur vom Erfinder handhabbar ist.

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sun Jan 27, 2013 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Früher gabs halt /etc/make.conf und heute sollte man besser /etc/portage/make.conf verwenden. Aus Gründen der Kompatibilität wird der alte "Standort" in /etc aber noch unterstützt.

Wenn Du jetzt (wie bei Dir passiert) USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf setzt und dann andere in /etc/portage/make.conf, dann überschreiben die aus /etc/portage/make.conf die in /etc/make.conf. Lustig wirds dann vor allem, weil Du in /etc/portage/make.conf  USE="" gesetzt hast .. damit plättest Du sämtliche USE-Einstellungen aus /etc/make.conf.

Wie ich Dir im englischsprachigen Thread schon schrieb: entweder nur /etc/make.conf verwenden, oder nur /etc/portage/make.conf, aber nicht beide gleichzeitig und dann auch noch mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt. 

Wenn Du es jetzt richtig machen willst, baue Dir eine richtige Version in /etc/portage und lösche die Version in /etc.

----------

## ecneics

Hallo.

Vor kurzem (~ einem halben Jahr) ist die Konfigurationsdatei /etc/make.conf von /etc/ nach /etc/portage umgezogen.

Allerdings kann man (übergangsmäßig) noch beide Pfade nutzen. Desshalb wird momentan die /etc/portage/make.conf der

alten /etc/make.conf vorgezogen und "überschreibt" diese.

Die make.conf im Allgemeinen enthält Informationen, wie Portage (Gentoos Paketverwalter) Pakete emergen (installieren) soll.

Wenn du ein aktuelles System verwendest, dann übernehme die Einstellungen aus /etc/make.conf nach /etc/portage/make.conf

und entferne anschließend - die somit überflüssige Datei - /etc/make.conf

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt (wie bei Dir passiert) USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf setzt und dann andere in /etc/portage/make.conf, dann überschreiben die aus /etc/portage/make.conf die in /etc/make.conf. Lustig wirds dann vor allem, weil Du in /etc/portage/make.conf  USE="" gesetzt hast .. damit plättest Du sämtliche USE-Einstellungen aus /etc/make.conf.

 

Genau das ist passiert. Ich konnte nicht ahnen, daß man keine zwei verschiedenen make.conf haben darf.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Du es jetzt richtig machen willst, baue Dir eine richtige Version in /etc/portage und lösche die Version in /etc.

 

Das habe ich gemacht, die Inhalte beider Dateien zusammengeführt in /etc/portage/make.conf und dann die /etc/make.conf gelöscht.

Hier meine neue und einzige /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
 # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANGUAGE="49"

LINGUAS="de"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist crypt unicode firefox -gnome -gtk icu kdrive python sqlite kde hal qt4 libkms dvd alsa cdr threads samba consolekit dbus pam policykit udev udisks kerberos ldap xa usb"
```

Jetzt ist er gerade bei  einer Kompilationsorgie mit:

```
# emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Max Steel

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *cryptosteve wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt (wie bei Dir passiert) USE-Flags in /etc/make.conf setzt und dann andere in /etc/portage/make.conf, dann überschreiben die aus /etc/portage/make.conf die in /etc/make.conf. Lustig wirds dann vor allem, weil Du in /etc/portage/make.conf  USE="" gesetzt hast .. damit plättest Du sämtliche USE-Einstellungen aus /etc/make.conf. 
> 
> Genau das ist passiert. Ich konnte nicht ahnen, daß man keine zwei verschiedenen make.conf haben darf.

 

Darf man auch nicht.

Es funktioniert aber, meistens nur nicht so wie gewohnt.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Jetzt ist er gerade bei  einer Kompilationsorgie mit:
> 
> ```
> # emerge --update --newuse --deep @world
> ```
> ...

 

Joar, und dann kannst Du auch wieder die einzelnen Einträge aus /etc/portage/package.use rausschmeißen, die Du gesetzt hast, obwohl Du die Flags vermeintlich schon in make.conf gesetzt hast. 

Nach /etc/portage/package.use kommen jetzt nur Abweichungen, die von Deinem default in make.conf abweichen.

Beispiel: Du hast ein KDE-System und baust nichts mit gtk[1], möchtest aber eine einzelne Anwendung mit gtk haben, die sonst qt-Versionen bauen würde. 

So ist es bei mir beispielsweise mit app-crypt/pinentry. Normalerweise nehme ich alles als qt, aber pinentry nicht, weil meine pinentry-qt-Version hier bei einem neuen Fenster nie den Focus bekommt. Daher setze ich dafür dann 

```
# fuer pinentry mit gtk (qt bekommt keinen Focus)

>=app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2 gtk
```

in /etc/portage/package.use, damit es hier eine gtk-Version wird.

[1] = USE="-gtk" in make.conf

----------

## syn0ptik

du aus mache diese wie simlink.

----------

## Hanisch

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> du aus mache diese wie simlink.

 

Was soll das heissen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

>  *syn0ptik wrote:*   du aus mache diese wie simlink. 
> 
> Was soll das heissen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

wahrscheinlich das du einen symlink erstellen sollst  / kannst..! Halte ich für überflüssig.

----------

## py-ro

Halte ich sogar für kontraproduktiv.

----------

## Josef.95

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Halte ich sogar für kontraproduktiv.

  Jo, sehe ich auch so. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum man einen Symlink anlegen sollte.

....................................................................................................................................

@Hanisch

In einigen deiner anderen Threads/Beiträge taucht immer wieder der Hinweis auf  *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.

  Beherzige diesen Hinweis doch mal, und lese was man dir mitteilen möchte. In den News sind idR wichtige hinweise die du beachten solltest.

Zum aufrufen aller News nutze zb 

```
eselect news read
```

 Da wird dann wahrscheinlich auch eine News bezüglich des neuen Ortes für die make.conf mit bei sein.

 *2012-09-09  make.conf and make.profile move wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 2012-09-09-make.conf-and-make.profile-move
> 
> ...

 

Wenn du die schon gelesenen News später noch mal aufrufen möchtest dann nutze 

```
eselect news list
```

 und rufe dann die gewünschte mit 

```
eselect news read [Nummer]
```

 auf. ([Nummer] bitte entsprechend ersetzen)

----------

## Hanisch

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In einigen deiner anderen Threads/Beiträge taucht immer wieder der Hinweis auf  *Quote:*    * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.  Beherzige diesen Hinweis doch mal, und lese was man dir mitteilen möchte. In den News sind idR wichtige hinweise die du beachten solltest.
> ...

 

Danke für die Hinweise.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## mv

 *Amaranth wrote:*   

> wahrscheinlich das du einen symlink erstellen sollst  / kannst..! Halte ich für überflüssig.

 

Im Gegentum: Es gibt bereits einen Symlink /usr/bin/pinentry, und dieser muss gesetzt werden, falls das Ebuild ihn nicht bereits "zufällig" auf die gewünschte Variante gesetzt hat: 

```
eselect pinentry list
```

Du brauchst natürlich nur die Varianten zu bauen, die Du tatsächlich nutzen willst, aber zumindest curses + mindestens 1 graphische Variante zur Auswahl ist schon praktisch; eine weitere Alternative schadet aber auch nicht, falls mal die eine Variante bei einem Library-Upgrade zeitweilig ausfällt (natürlich nur sinnvoll, falls man ohnehin gtk bzw. qt installiert hat; extra dafür eine dieser riesigen Libraries zu installieren wäre natürlich Nonsens).

----------

## musv

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Halte ich sogar für kontraproduktiv.

 

Dachte ich auch. Dann wollte ich aber mal die Use-Flags mit Ufed modifizieren und scheiterte daran. Ufed sucht(e) die Use-Flags noch immer in /etc/make.conf. Ob's inzwischen geändert ist, weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab den Symlink von /etc/portage/make.conf auf /etc/make.conf gesetzt und fahr ganz gut damit.

----------

## Hanisch

 *musv wrote:*   

>  Ufed sucht(e) die Use-Flags noch immer in /etc/make.conf. Ob's inzwischen geändert ist, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> 

 

Ist wohl inzwischen geändert. Bei mir funktioniert es mit der /etc/portage/make.conf.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

